#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Daring to live on the edge

## akchadha

The real story of Blondin the Acrobat





  Similar Threads: SGPA vd Percentage ?? Does one has an edge over the other? Global Edge Placement Papers EDGE Compact and EDGE Classic Packet Data Performance PDF Seminar Report Paper Presentation  On "EDGE Compact and EDGE Classic Packet Data Performance" Report on edge technology

----------


## aaron

great story about that..

----------

